# new setup help



## clossboss (Dec 10, 2010)

not sure if this is in the correct place, my apologies if so. but it is regarding a soon to be african tank so i figured it wouldnt hurt.

I currently have an empty 50g waiting to be setup. currently just has gravel and water in it. I need to purchase a filter, air pump, heater, the works. anyone have suggestions on some good gear? im sort of budgeted, but only in the sense that i would like to spend as little as possible. currently for this tank i plan to move my 4 africans to it, plus whatever i decide in the future and convert my 20g to a non-cichlid tank. any suggestions on equipment and/or future stocking ideas are appreciated, thanks.

p.s: i should add, this will be my setup for a very long time, no upgrades coming in the near future.


----------



## Jimmyjam101 (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the Eheim cannister filters.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

If you decide to go with a HOB filter I have heard nothing but good things about the aqua clear brand. I'm hoping santa brings me one for xmas! 

An air pump is not a necessity unless you just got to have bubbles. Either a HOB or a cannister type filter will oxygenate the water well enough. 

Remember when choosing a filter the higher the gallons per hour (GPH) the better. You should be looking at a filter capable of 200 gph minimum IMO.

An African Cichlid tank should have plenty of hiding places, caves, things to break the line of sight to minimize aggression. I use tall fake plants and driftwood to break the line of sight.

Real plants are not going to do well in a African tank as the fish will shred most real plants.


----------

